
Agilewords: Simple, Collaborative Document Review - vamsee
http://gigaom.com/collaboration/agilewords-simple-collaborative-document-review/
======
jonpaul
I wonder if the backend is powered by EtherPad? Anyone know?

~~~
agilewords
No it's not. We use Microsoft .Net framework on the backend for documents
processing.

Fabrice Agilewords founder

